# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Dangerous Ingredients: 54% of Food Sold at Walmart is Banned by Whole Foods Market

## donnay

*Dangerous Ingredients: 54% of Food Sold at Walmart is Banned by Whole Foods Market*

by Christina Sarich
February 22nd, 2014



Whole Foods maintains a list of Unacceptable Ingredients which includes everything from MSG to high fructose corn syrup. It also includes artificial colors, artificial preservatives, hydrogenated fats, etc. You can see the whole list, updated periodically, *here*. *But did you know that about 54% of the products sold in stores like Walmart would be banned from Whole Foods due to containing dangerous ingredients? Check out the real differences below.*

*GMOS*. While Whole Foods has yet to pull all GMO ingredients from their store, they also partner with *Non-GMO Verified Project* to offer numerous products that do not contain genetically modified ingredients, and they plan to eliminate products which contain them by 2018. They are pervasive in our food supply so it is very difficult to eliminate them, since they currently arent required to be labeled as GMO by law.

Putting aside GMOs for the moment, *how many of the groceries sold at Walmart would never be stocked on Whole Foods shelves*? *The 78 ingredients on their blacklist end up comprising over 54% of all the foods sold in Walmart stores.* Whats more, *approximately 97% of the soft drinks/soda sold at Walmart contain ingredients that Whole Foods considers unacceptable*. High fructose corn syrup and the preservative sodium benzoate are primary culprits.

With its supercenters and over 3000 stores in the  U.S., Walmart feeds much of America. Actually, its the largest grocery store in our country. Whole Foods, on the other hand, only has about 300 stores nationwide. Well be able to tell the overall health-consciousness of the country based on how Whole Foods grows in the coming years.

It is arguably cheaper to shop at Walmart in the short term, because junk foods and foods with ingredients that are questionable, if not completely toxic, are still permitted by the FDA, and thus infiltrate our food supply. Walmart doesnt ban any of the foods on Whole Foods blacklist. Just high fructose corn syrup alone is in 14% of the foods the store lists on their website of over 19,900 food products available on average to the consumer.

*Continued*...

----------


## Ronin Truth

Plus the profit margins aren't nearly high enough for Whole Foods.

----------


## angelatc

What is this - a Whole Foods press release?


And why did the writer use "WalMart"  instead of "other non-speciality grocery stores?"


Obviously to give idiots two orgasms.

----------


## William R

> What is this - a Whole Foods press release?
> 
> 
> And why did the writer use "WalMart"  instead of "other non-speciality grocery stores?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously to give idiots two orgasms.




Why use Walmart???  Simple because theY're the big daddy of the block. Whole Foods has a market cap of 19 billion!! Sam Walton's children are each worth more than that. Wealthiest Waiton offspring is worth 30 billion

----------


## angelatc

> Why use Walmart???  Simple because theY're the big daddy of the block. Whole Foods has a market cap of 19 billion!! Sam Walton's children are each worth more than that. Wealthiest Waiton offspring is worth 30 billion




Most of Walmart's money didn't and doesn't come from selling groceries. That's apples to oranges.  


And who the $#@! cares how much money they make?  Since when is being rich viewed as some horriffic sin against humanity around here? They money because they sell stuff people want to buy.  


WalMart bashing - the mark of a liberal.   Here you are,playing the class war card, while DOnnaY laughs at how much $#@! she can stir up just by posting articles that articles  specifically cater to the dumbest people on the internet.

----------


## donnay

Thanks angelatc for the -rep.  I laugh because of your consistent knee-jerk reactions and quick to label someone a liberal.

I don't even shop in Whole Foods.  But it makes the point rather succinctly that Walmart can get away with selling crap simply because it's the cheapest game in town, and it has the government right in their pockets.  You should be more angry at government for making the people so poor that they are beholden to shop at the cheapest store who sells crap.

----------


## specsaregood

> *GMOS*. While Whole Foods has yet to pull all GMO ingredients from their store, they also partner with *Non-GMO Verified Project* to offer numerous products that do not contain genetically modified ingredients


They don't just partner with the non-gmo project.  They were responsible for its creation and continue to support it financially.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Thanks angelatc for the -rep.  I laugh because of your consistent knee-jerk reactions and quick to label someone a liberal.
> 
> I don't even shop in Whole Foods.  But it makes the point rather succinctly that Walmart can get away with selling crap simply because it's the cheapest game in town, and it has the government right in their pockets.  You should be more angry at government for making the people so poor that they are beholden to shop at the cheapest store who sells crap.


Get away with, Donnay?  WalMart is providing a service that people want and the groceries they sell are sold at grocery stores all over the country.  So, why call out WalMart?  Unfortunately, most Americans like processed food, which is why they have bought it for years.  Even when they had money, they bought processed food.  Come on, you know that's true.

----------


## RJB

> Obviously to give idiots two orgasms.





> WalMart bashing - the mark of a liberal.   Here you are,playing the class war card, while DOnnaY laughs at how much $#@! she can stir up just by posting articles that articles  specifically cater to the dumbest people on the internet.


Now that's not nice, nor is it very truthful.  I know you two have a feud going but personal attacks aren't necessary.

Me personally, I have found that following a natural lifestyle, consistent to what Donna posts has helped me a lot.  I no longer get headaches and heartburn everyday and my overall energy and concentration is better.

As for Walmart, they destroy small towns.  They come in with bribes and get out of zoning laws and taxes, then encourage politicians to increase these burdens on small businesses in the area.  I've seen it up close.  Corporatism is just as tyrannical as Marxism.  Walmart is not the result of the freemarket.

----------


## donnay

> They don't just partner with the non-gmo project.  They were responsible for its creation and continue to support it financially.


http://www.responsibletechnology.org...n-gmo-project/

----------


## donnay

> Get away with, Donnay?  WalMart is providing a service that people want and the groceries they sell are sold at grocery stores all over the country.  So, why call out WalMart?  Unfortunately, most Americans like processed food, which is why they have bought it for years.  Even when they had money, they bought processed food.  Come on, you know that's true.


Yes LE, get away with.  Did you know Hillary was on the board of Walmart for six years and had lots of stock in it?  Like Monsanto, Walmart has had their hands deep in politicians pockets.  Lot's of conflicts of interests.  They get away with far more things than a smaller store or smaller chain can do.  The Big Corporations are ruining this country and they are responsible for pushing manufacturing out of this country as well.

----------


## angelatc

> As for Walmart, they destroy small towns.  They come in with bribes and get out of zoning laws and taxes, then encourage politicians to increase these burdens on small businesses in the area.  I've seen it up close.  Corporatism is just as tyrannical as Marxism.  Walmart is not the result of the freemarket.



Bull$#@! bull$#@! bull$#@!.   Walmart created more jobs in rural America than any other firm in history.    Up until 2001, they were solely responsible for the rise in retail wages, simply because they increased demand. 

People that actually $#@!ing lived in small towns were thrilled when Walmart came in, because the much-romanticized "Mom& Pop" stores had $#@!ty, overpriced, ourdated crap on their shelves.  They didn't offer any benefits, they paid crap wages and there was no chance for advancement.

Nobody here is defending a government that picks winners and losers, but attacking WalMart instead of the government is what separates the liberals from the libertarians.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Bull$#@! bull$#@! bull$#@!.   Walmart created more jobs in rural America than any other firm in history.    Up until 2001, they were solely responsible for the rise in retail wages, simply because they increased demand. 
> 
> People that actually $#@!ing lived in small towns were thrilled when Walmart came in, because the much-romanticized "Mom& Pop" stores had $#@!ty, overpriced, ourdated crap on their shelves.  They didn't offer any benefits, they paid crap wages and there was no chance for advancement.
> 
> Nobody here is defending a government that picks winners and losers, but attacking WalMart instead of the government is what separates the liberals from the libertarians.


Define government, sparky. Show us your wisdom.

----------


## angelatc

> Yes LE, get away with.  Did you know Hillary was on the board of Walmart for six years and had lots of stock in it?  Like Monsanto, Walmart has had their hands deep in politicians pockets.  Lot's of conflicts of interests.  They get away with far more things than a smaller store or smaller chain can do.  The Big Corporations are ruining this country and they are responsible for pushing manufacturing out of this country as well.


That's the liberal talking points.  Truth is, government is ruining the country.  Corporatism is just the side effect.

----------


## donnay

> That's the liberal patriot talking points.  Truth is, government Corporatism  is ruining the country.  Corporatism Government is just the [deadly] side effect.


FIFY

----------


## donnay

> Bull$#@! bull$#@! bull$#@!.   Walmart created more jobs in rural America than any other firm in history.    Up until 2001, they were solely responsible for the rise in retail wages, simply because they increased demand. 
> 
> People that actually $#@!ing lived in small towns were thrilled when Walmart came in, because the much-romanticized "Mom& Pop" stores had $#@!ty, overpriced, ourdated crap on their shelves.  They didn't offer any benefits, they paid crap wages and there was no chance for advancement.
> 
> Nobody here is defending a government that picks winners and losers, but attacking WalMart instead of the government is what separates the liberals from the libertarians.


LOL!  I can tell you in my rural community we have voted them down lots of times.  Our town does just fine without them.

----------


## donnay

> Now that's not nice, nor is it very truthful.  I know you two have a feud going but personal attacks aren't necessary.
> 
> Me personally, I have found that following a natural lifestyle, consistent to what Donna posts has helped me a lot.  I no longer get headaches and heartburn everyday and my overall energy and concentration is better.
> 
> As for Walmart, they destroy small towns.  They come in with bribes and get out of zoning laws and taxes, then encourage politicians to increase these burdens on small businesses in the area.  I've seen it up close.  Corporatism is just as tyrannical as Marxism.  Walmart is not the result of the freemarket.


I am all out of rep, but this post definitely deserves a +rep.

----------


## Suzanimal

> What is this - a Whole Foods press release?
> 
> And why did the writer use "WalMart"  instead of "other non-speciality grocery stores?"
> 
> Obviously to give idiots two orgasms.


I got juked out of 2 orgasms!

Seriously, I don't like Wal-Mart - not because I'm a liberal but because I think their stuff is mostly crap, I hate their gigantic stores, their prices aren't all that great and good luck getting checked out. (I guess I should admit that I really don't like going into most stores, I just happen to find Wal-Mart the most annoying.)
Also, as RJB pointed out Wal-Mart isn't a result of the free market - and yes, government is the problem. 

Of course Whole Foods has higher quality food than Wal-Mart but they're also way more expensive. I think cheapest way to get good quality food is to grow it or buy it at the farmers market and that's pointed out later in the article.

----------


## angelatc

> I got juked out of 2 orgasms!
> 
> Seriously, I don't like Wal-Mart - not because I'm a liberal but because I think their stuff is mostly crap, I hate their gigantic stores, their prices aren't all that great and good luck getting checked out. (I guess I should admit that I really don't like going into most stores, I just happen to find Wal-Mart the most annoying.)
> Also, as RJB pointed out Wal-Mart isn't a result of the free market - and yes, government is the problem. 
> 
> Of course Whole Foods has higher quality food than Wal-Mart but they're also way more expensive. I think cheapest way to get good quality food is to grow it or buy it at the farmers market and that's pointed out later in the article.


I very rarely shop wat Walmart specifically because their stores are too big, and they've also scaled back on selection.  But they're rolling out new neighborhood markets, whidh have much smaller footprints designed specifically to appeal to people like us.  Not that it will, but that's what they're shooting for.  

I appreciate the fact that they're addressing my concerns.  And of course it's just to get my money - they're aren't my friends.  They want me to be their customer.

But I have a question - why do you guys think that Whole Foods doesn't get tax breaks. incentives and other government goodies when it moves into neighborhoods?  

Detroit:  http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article...ole-foods-deal

Indianapolis: http://archive.indystar.com/article/...e-Broad-Ripple

St. Loius: http://fox2now.com/2013/12/03/whole-...nt-in-the-cwe/

Chicago: http://illinoisreview.typepad.com/il...incentive.html


And that's just about 1/3rd of the first page of search results.   So explain to me why WalMart is evil and WalMart is good because government?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Bull$#@! bull$#@! bull$#@!.   Walmart created more jobs in rural America than any other firm in history.    Up until 2001, they were solely responsible for the rise in retail wages, simply because they increased demand. 
> 
> People that actually $#@!ing lived in small towns were thrilled when Walmart came in, because the much-romanticized "Mom& Pop" stores had $#@!ty, overpriced, ourdated crap on their shelves.  They didn't offer any benefits, they paid crap wages and there was no chance for advancement.
> 
> Nobody here is defending a government that picks winners and losers, but attacking WalMart instead of the government is what separates the liberals from the libertarians.


I actually lived in a small town and DID NOT appreciate WalMart coming in there with a SuperStore, slashing prices until they had driven local stores out of business and then raising prices back to normal.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Yes LE, get away with.  Did you know Hillary was on the board of Walmart for six years and had lots of stock in it?  Like Monsanto, Walmart has had their hands deep in politicians pockets.  Lot's of conflicts of interests.  They get away with far more things than a smaller store or smaller chain can do.  The Big Corporations are ruining this country and they are responsible for pushing manufacturing out of this country as well.


What drove business out of the country was the so-called free trade agreements and other legislation.

Any company worth it's salt tries to get the best people they can on their Board of Directors.  I can't fault WalMart for doing the same.

----------


## donnay

> I very rarely shop wat Walmart specifically because their stores are too big, and they've also scaled back on selection.  But they're rolling out new neighborhood markets, whidh have much smaller footprints designed specifically to appeal to people like us.  Not that it will, but that's what they're shooting for.  
> 
> I appreciate the fact that they're addressing my concerns.  And of course it's just to get my money - they're aren't my friends.  They want me to be their customer.
> 
> But I have a question - why do you guys think that Whole Foods doesn't get tax breaks. incentives and other government goodies when it moves into neighborhoods?  
> 
> Detroit:  http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article...ole-foods-deal
> 
> Indianapolis: http://archive.indystar.com/article/...e-Broad-Ripple
> ...


This thread is here to bring awareness--so that people understand just because Walmart offers low prices on grocery items it doesn't mean they are good for you.  

The writer used Whole Foods as an example of standards allowed into their stores.  But there are other stores where these standards are just as good.  However, awareness is key.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> That's the liberal talking points.  Truth is, government is ruining the country.  Corporatism is just the side effect.


I agree.  If government wasn't offering itself for sale, special interests wouldn't be able to purchase special favors.

----------


## angelatc

> I actually lived in a small town and DID NOT appreciate WalMart coming in there with a SuperStore, slashing prices until they had driven local stores out of business and then raising prices back to normal.



Yeah, can't please everybody.  But my relatives hail from southern Ohio, usually their definition of driving to the city to shop meant hopping in a car and driving 45 minutes to Waverly - which is hardly a bastion of state of the art technology and cutting edge fashion.  They were absolutely thrilled when WalMart came in precisely for the reasons I outlined:  Better selection, no more being forced to catalog shop for current styles, jobs, jobs with a chance to advance...and above all - much lower prices.  The Mom & Pop shops were only in existence because they had no competition, and their price reflected it.

These are the people that lived in areas where the other major retailers had decided there were not enough customers to support stores.    Other retailers were wrong.

----------


## oyarde

> I very rarely shop wat Walmart specifically because their stores are too big, and they've also scaled back on selection.  But they're rolling out new neighborhood markets, whidh have much smaller footprints designed specifically to appeal to people like us.  Not that it will, but that's what they're shooting for.  
> 
> I appreciate the fact that they're addressing my concerns.  And of course it's just to get my money - they're aren't my friends.  They want me to be their customer.
> 
> But I have a question - why do you guys think that Whole Foods doesn't get tax breaks. incentives and other government goodies when it moves into neighborhoods?  
> 
> Detroit:  http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article...ole-foods-deal
> 
> Indianapolis: http://archive.indystar.com/article/...e-Broad-Ripple
> ...


Without reading , Broad Ripple is kind of like a music /food/hippie/new age center for Indiana , I would imagine Broad Ripple would make the offer , it would be right up that alley .

----------


## angelatc

> This thread is here to bring awareness--so that people understand just because Walmart offers low prices on grocery items it doesn't mean they are good for you.  
> 
> The writer used Whole Foods as an example of standards allowed into their stores.  But there are other stores where these standards are just as good.  However, awareness is key.


OMFG.    Please stop "educating" us.  We are not stupid. I will stop there.

Here's what I'm aware of:  The author is pandering to the "We have to hate WalMart !" crowd.    He didn't use them as an example.  He used them to drive the stupid "WalMart is evil" rhetoric.  Nobody would have clicked the stupid link if they had said that Whole Foods sells specialty, expensive designer food pandering to rich people with peculiar standards, because DUH!

These people play you guys like a fiddle.

----------


## donnay

> What drove business out of the country was the so-called free trade agreements and other legislation.
> 
> Any company worth it's salt tries to get the best people they can on their Board of Directors.  I can't fault WalMart for doing the same.


LE, Walmart was all for WTO, NAFTA, GATT and CAFTA!  




> The North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA) and the WTO have paved the way for Wal-Mart to become the world's largest corporation. These agreements have enabled Wal-Mart to enter and dominate markets with its stores and for it to use those suppliers most willing to pick up, close shop, and scour the planet for the cheapest places to make products.


http://www.alternet.org/story/29464/...s_from_the_wto

----------


## LibertyRevolution

I have a Walmart 40mins from me. I shop there. They sell stuff cheaper.
Why would I pay the food city $1.89 for a bottle of coke when its $0.99 at walmart?
Half and Half is $1.80 at Walmart, or $3.80 at food city.. 
Walmart smashes the prices of the other stores, you have to be stupid to not shop there. 

Why so much Walmart hate?

----------


## angelatc

> Without reading , Broad Ripple is kind of like a music /food/hippie/new age center for Indiana , I would imagine Broad Ripple would make the offer , it would be right up that alley .


Yeah, I lived there for a while.  Not Broad Ripple - Carmel.  But I know Broad Ripple's atmosphere.

The residents were actually against this.  They don't want the neighborhood to be gentrified, although the blogger thinks that it's probably better than the alternative, which is to continue to slide downhill.

----------


## angelatc

> LE, Walmart was all for WTO, NAFTA, GATT and CAFTA!  
> 
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/story/29464/...s_from_the_wto


Again -  DUH!!!!  Why would you even expect any business to oppose something they stand to make billions from? 

(Loving the alternet link - one of the most liberal news site on the internet...imagine that.)

----------


## donnay

> OMFG.    Please stop "educating" us.  We are not stupid. I will stop there.
> 
> Here's what I'm aware of:  The author is pandering to the "We have to hate WalMart !" crowd.    He didn't use them as an example.  He used them to drive the stupid "WalMart is evil" rhetoric.  Nobody would have clicked the stupid link if they had said that Whole Foods sells specialty, expensive designer food pandering to rich people with peculiar standards, because DUH!
> 
> These people play you guys like a fiddle.


You seem to think everyone is too dumb to make decisions on their own.  Why the need to troll everyone one of my threads to set them straight.   Again, stop twisting what I said to make your argument try to look intelligent.

----------


## angelatc

> You seem to think everyone is too dumb to make decisions on their own.  Why the need to troll everyone one of my threads to set them straight.   Again, stop twisting what I said to make your argument try to look intelligent.


Every thread you post is nothing *but* a troll.  

LIke it or not, my arguments are intelligent.  The stuff you post panders to the dumbest people on the internet. Using WalMart instead of the phrase conventional store is specifically tailored just to get people to click the article.  Email him and ask him if you don't believe me.


And remember, I know a lot more about the Whole Foods business model than you ever will.  But because we still own a little stock, I'm perfectly content to let them work their marketing genius on  "brilliant, educated" people....

After all, I'm not stupid.

----------


## donnay

> I have a Walmart 40mins from me. I shop there. They sell stuff cheaper.
> Why would I pay the food city $1.89 for a bottle of coke when its $0.99 at walmart?
> Half and Half is $1.80 at Walmart, or $3.80 at food city.. 
> Walmart smashes the prices of the other stores, you have to be stupid to not shop there. 
> 
> Why so much Walmart hate?


So you pay for gas to drive 40 minutes to get a dollar off of soda?

----------


## donnay

> Every thread you post is nothing *but* a troll.  
> 
> LIke it or not, my arguments are intelligent.  *The stuff you post panders to the dumbest people on the internet*. Using WalMart instead of the phrase conventional store is specifically tailored just to get people to click the article.  Email him and ask him if you don't believe me.
> 
> 
> And remember, I know a lot more about the Whole Foods business model than you ever will.  But because we still own a little stock, I'm perfectly content to let them work their marketing genius on  "brilliant, educated" people....
> 
> After all, I'm not stupid.



I bet you make a lot of friends and influence a lot of people with your intelligent and brilliant mind.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> So you pay for gas to drive 40 minutes to get a dollar off of soda?


When each shopping trip saves you fifty to a hundred dollars, and they match any competitive ad, yes, driving forty minutes could be worth it. Obviously he is not driving forty minutes away to save a dollar.

Luckily I have a Wal-Mart close by.

Otherwise my pantry would be sixty percent as full for the same price.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> LE, Walmart was all for WTO, NAFTA, GATT and CAFTA!  
> 
> http://www.alternet.org/story/29464/...s_from_the_wto


So?  So were a lot of companies.  I personally try to avoid shopping at WalMart.  But, the article you posted seems to put Whole Foods up against WalMart.  They are entirely different types of stores and they cater to entirely different customers.  No one besides the wealthy could afford to shop at Whole Foods for everything.

----------


## donnay

> When each shopping trip saves you fifty to a hundred dollars, and they match any competitive ad, yes, driving forty minutes could be worth it. Obviously he is not driving forty minutes away to save a dollar.
> 
> Luckily I have a Wal-Mart close by.
> 
> Otherwise my pantry would be sixty percent as full for the same price.


Oh don't get me wrong I am all for saving money. I am a thrifty shopper and love to stretch my dollar. The grocery stores we have around here, will allow you to compare and price and they will take the competitions prices if you bring in their flyers.  Some are Mom & Pops and some are smaller chains. 

The Walmart we have, which is about 45 minutes from my home, is no bargain.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I very rarely shop wat Walmart specifically because their stores are too big, and they've also scaled back on selection.  But they're rolling out new neighborhood markets, whidh have much smaller footprints designed specifically to appeal to people like us.  Not that it will, but that's what they're shooting for.  
> 
> I appreciate the fact that they're addressing my concerns.  And of course it's just to get my money - they're aren't my friends.  They want me to be their customer.
> 
> But I have a question - why do you guys think that Whole Foods doesn't get tax breaks. incentives and other government goodies when it moves into neighborhoods?  
> 
> Detroit:  http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article...ole-foods-deal
> 
> Indianapolis: http://archive.indystar.com/article/...e-Broad-Ripple
> ...


I never said Walmart's evil or good, I just don't like their store or most of their crap.  Although I think Whole Foods has higher quality food , I don't think they're necessarily evil or good either. 

I think the government giving out perks to Walmart or Whole Foods is the problem. I don't think anyone on here necessarily thinks it's a good idea for the government to be doling out favors to anyone.

----------


## Danke

He just ate at Walmart.

----------


## angelatc

[QUOTE=Suzanimal;5429384
I think the government giving out perks to Walmart or Whole Foods is the problem. I don't think anyone on here necessarily thinks it's a good idea for the government to be doling out favors to anyone.[/QUOTE]

Oh absolutely.  But the people on here are perfectly happy to blame WalMart (and only WalMart) for taking the goodies that are getting passed around, instead of blaming the entity that's handing out our goods!

It is disingenuous to say that the only reason WalMart grew as large as it did is because the government gave them special favors.  Unfortunately, the truth is that the government gives them special favors specifically because they grew as large as they did.

----------


## silverhandorder

I love walmart. It sells all the $#@! all other stores sell. All this walmart hate is people who are simply jealous of success. They fill their day thinking of how to save a penny instead of making money or actually enjoying them selves.

edit: AS far as taking goodies I am fine with it at this point. It is the crazy society we live in. Trying to hate the playa is again just basic jealousy.

----------


## Danke

" In 1985, amid anxiety about trade deficits and the loss of American manufacturing jobs, Walton launched a “Made in America” campaign that committed Wal-Mart to buying American-made products if suppliers could get within 5 percent of the price of a foreign competitor. This may have compromised the bottom line in the short term, but Walton understood the long-term benefit of convincing employees and customers that the company had a conscience as well as a calculator"

----------


## Danke

> It is disingenuous to say that the only reason WalMart grew as large as it did is because the government gave them special favors.  Unfortunately, the truth is that the government gives them special favors specifically because they grew as large as they did.


LOL.  Ya, no collusion between big business and government favors.  That is what drove out smaller businesses.  Not free market at all.

So who is the liberal communist?

----------


## Danke

http://www.walmartsubsidywatch.org/

http://www.rawstory.com/news/2007/Wa...arge_0201.html

----------


## RJB

Edit to Add:  I do have a great bias against Walmart having known a guy who owned a mom and pop store and a mayor whose town (pop 500) was a bullied a bit by them until he told them to get lost.




> Bull$#@! bull$#@! bull$#@!.


Classy.




> Walmart created more jobs in rural America than any other firm in history.    Up until 2001, they were solely responsible for the rise in retail wages, simply because they increased demand.


 One thing some unemployment was due to them but mainly because our country as a whole has been de-industrialized-- by the government.  Yes Walmart took took advantage of us becoming a service industry economy-- I don't fault them there.




> People that actually $#@!ing lived in small towns were thrilled when Walmart came in.


Not where I lived.  





> because the much-romanticized "Mom& Pop" stores had $#@!ty, overpriced, ourdated crap on their shelves.  They didn't offer any benefits, they paid crap wages and there was no chance for advancement.


Great generalization to attack small business owners of America.  Have you attempted to run a small business in one of these rural areas?  Competing against a company that gets free sewers dug, tax free land, etc. etc. and that artificially keeps prices down and then raises them after competition is gone is hard to do.




> Nobody here is defending a government that picks winners and losers, but attacking WalMart instead of the government is what separates the liberals from the libertarians.


Nice generalization with no basis in reality.

I attack any power that uses threat of violence to control.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...or-freemarkets

----------


## RJB

BTW, I'm not a big fan of Wholefoods Markets either.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I have a Walmart 40mins from me. I shop there. They sell stuff cheaper.
> Why would I pay the food city $1.89 for a bottle of coke when its $0.99 at walmart?
> Half and Half is $1.80 at Walmart, or $3.80 at food city.. 
> Walmart smashes the prices of the other stores, you have to be stupid to not shop there. 
> 
> Why so much Walmart hate?





> So you pay for gas to drive 40 minutes to get a dollar off of soda?


This assumes that the store that sells soda for a dollar more is zero miles away, and that the only thing the person buys is soda.

* * *

I find that WalMart isn't always the cheapest for food at all, but in some places it is.  This kind of puts the "they undercut everyone" argument out on its ass.  In this area, if you're smart, Publix is cheaper when you coupon (and I mean just from their ads and basic manufacturer coupons, not some kind of full-time-job extreme coupon thing) and take advantage of BOGO or bundling.  Target is much cheaper than WalMart for the prefab and processed items.  Right now twelve packs of Coke products are 5/$10 at Target.  Seriously.  We buy these and sell them at work rather than renting a vending machine, putting the "profit" towards an affiliated nonprofit.  At $0.75/can, we will sell a twelve pack for $9.00 once it is said and done.  That's $7 per pack going to the nonprofit.  Not shabby at all.

How much is it at Whole Foods?

Oh wait, these sodas are likely dangerous items that Whole Foods would not sell.

I'm good with Publix for most things, Fresh Market for beef and seafood, and Target for bulk items for work.  WalMart is for cheap Christmas stuff, plastic bins, cheap seasonal stuff for the old folks' home, and sometimes crafting stuff that's cheaper there than at Michael's or JoAnn's.

WalMart is just another store to me.  It's not the cheapest, or the best, or most convenient, but it has its niche for some folks and I don't see anything inherently wrong with that.  

Now if we could just disentangle the Government's claws from every business out there, that'd be keen.

----------


## oyarde

> He just ate at Walmart.


What the hell is that ?

----------


## Danke

> What the hell is that ?


A Walmart diet.

----------


## oyarde

> This assumes that the store that sells soda for a dollar more is zero miles away, and that the only thing the person buys is soda.
> 
> * * *
> 
> I find that WalMart isn't always the cheapest for food at all, but in some places it is.  This kind of puts the "they undercut everyone" argument out on its ass.  In this area, if you're smart, Publix is cheaper when you coupon (and I mean just from their ads and basic manufacturer coupons, not some kind of full-time-job extreme coupon thing) and take advantage of BOGO or bundling.  Target is much cheaper than WalMart for the prefab and processed items.  Right now twelve packs of Coke products are 5/$10 at Target.  Seriously.  We buy these and sell them at work rather than renting a vending machine, putting the "profit" towards an affiliated nonprofit.  At $0.75/can, we will sell a twelve pack for $9.00 once it is said and done.  That's $7 per pack going to the nonprofit.  Not shabby at all.
> 
> How much is it at Whole Foods?
> 
> Oh wait, these sodas are likely dangerous items that Whole Foods would not sell.
> ...


My Mrs has an alterations business , she gets 40 % off coupons from JoAnn's in the mail , that is how she buys everything there , full price is very high .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> " In 1985, amid anxiety about trade deficits and the loss of American manufacturing jobs, Walton launched a “Made in America” campaign that committed Wal-Mart to buying American-made products if suppliers could get within 5 percent of the price of a foreign competitor. This may have compromised the bottom line in the short term, but Walton understood the long-term benefit of convincing employees and customers that the company had a conscience as well as a calculator"


If I recall correctly, the percentage of goods sold at WalMart that were imports actually rose after their big ado about wanting to "sell more American made goods" at that time.  Reporters checking racks with "Made in the USA" signs on them were found to be mostly imports when the tags were checked.  Good marketing though.

http://money.howstuffworks.com/wal-mart1.htm



> In 1985, Walton launched a "Bring it Home to the USA" program, offering to pay suppliers as much as 5 percent more for products made in the United States. However, that philosophy quietly faded in the 1990s, as Wal-Mart joined other retailers in a quest to find the cheapest sources of production around the world. *In 1995, Wal-Mart said that 6 percent of its total merchandise was imported. A decade later, experts estimated that Wal-Mart imported about 60 percent of its merchandise*.

----------


## MelissaWV

> My Mrs has an alterations business , she gets 40 % off coupons from JoAnn's in the mail , that is how she buys everything there , full price is very high .


Yeah same with Michael's, but that's why they put out the coupons.  It makes people feel like they're part of a special, select list of folks, when in reality you really cannot justify shopping at those places without the coupons most of the time.  The WalMart near here does have a nice, cheapo fabric area.  It's nothing you'd make visible curtains out of, but it's good for little hobby projects.

----------


## erowe1

The OP puts an interesting twist on the fact that Walmart gives its customers a wider selection than Whole Foods does.

When you step out of the grocery genre the numbers get even worse.

Fully 100% of the electronics sold at Walmart aren't carried at Whole Foods at all.

----------


## dannno

> The OP puts an interesting twist on the fact that Walmart gives its customers a wider selection than Whole Foods does.


Actually quite the opposite Whole Foods provides many healthful products that are not found at WalMart such as pasture fed animals and organic produce that doesn't cause gluten intolerance among many other positive benefits. Did you see the article recently that blamed some instances of gluten intolerance on Monsanto pesticides? It doesn't take a genius to see that shopping at health food stores or at least some combination like Melissa mentioned is almost required for a reasonably healthy diet.

----------


## erowe1

> Actually quite the opposite Whole Foods provides many healthful products that are not found at WalMart


That's an interesting point. I wonder how much of Whole Foods' total selection those foods make up, that is, what percent of their foods are banned at Walmart.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Actually quite the opposite Whole Foods provides many healthful products that are not found at WalMart such as pasture fed animals and organic produce that doesn't cause gluten intolerance among many other positive benefits.


I bought some steaks that were grass fed and imported from Australia and I have to say that they were the toughest steaks I've ever had. Well, almost the toughest. And i even marinated them for a full day.

----------


## RJB

> I bought some steaks that were grass fed and imported from Australia and I have to say that they were the toughest steaks I've ever had. Well, almost the toughest. And i even marinated them for a full day.


Next time get Australian beef steaks.  Those Australian wallaby steaks are bad.  Even worse are the Australian jackalope steaks.  It's probably why they sell it to us yanks.

----------


## Root

I'll keep shopping at Trader Joes, thanks!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> If I recall correctly, the percentage of goods sold at WalMart that were imports actually rose after their big ado about wanting to "sell more American made goods" at that time.  Reporters checking racks with "Made in the USA" signs on them were found to be mostly imports when the tags were checked.  Good marketing though.
> 
> http://money.howstuffworks.com/wal-mart1.htm


How could they though.  Hardly anything is made in the U.S. anymore.  Gotta love those "free trading" agreements.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Next time get Australian beef steaks.  Those Australian wallaby steaks are bad.  Even worse are the Australian jackalope steaks.  It's probably why they sell it to us yanks.


Yeah, right. Could have been, huh.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I bought some steaks that were grass fed and imported from Australia and I have to say that they were the toughest steaks I've ever had. Well, almost the toughest. And i even marinated them for a full day.


They were probably very lean. Free range meats (including bison) have less fat.  Fat gives it jucyness so you need to be very careful not to overcook it or it will get tough. Aim for less done than you would cook regular meat.

----------


## angelatc

> Oh wait, these sodas are likely dangerous items that Whole Foods would not sell.


NO, not necessarily.  When my husband worked there, Whole Foods tried really hard to bring in Coke and Pepsi, but they would not allow Whole Foods to cherry pick their product lines.  Coke and Pepsi do not have anything in them that won't pass the Whole Foods list of banned ingredients, but some of their other products (like anything diet) do.

----------


## angelatc

> LOL.  Ya, no collusion between big business and government favors.  That is what drove out smaller businesses.  Not free market at all.


Right.  50 years of not having any comeptition in a small market doesn't breed efficiency.  If it did, we'd all be shopping at Mom & Pop's megastores and WalMart woud never have gotten off the ground.

It's pretty much bull$#@! to whine about Mom & Pops that couldn't survive, when the nearby commercial real estate values truple and quadruple when a WalMart announces a new store.  That does not happen because nobody wants to open a new business right next to WallMart - it happens because LOTS of people want to open a new business next to WalMart.


You really think that WalMart got tons of tax breaks when they opened their first store?  How about the second?  No, they only started getting them when local governments decided that having a big store like that would generate a lot more revenue that that dusty old expensive crap on the shelves in the antique general store.

They didn't succeeded because they got tax breaks.  They got tax breaks because they succeeded.

Just like Whole Foods.

----------


## LibertyRevolution

> This assumes that the store that sells soda for a dollar more is zero miles away, and that the only thing the person buys is soda.


The food city is 1/4 mile away from walmart and both stores are 40mins from my house. 

Basically you go to food city to buy your higher quality meat/fruit/veggies, and walmart for anything that is prepackaged national brand.
Walmart undersells food city on everything here, but their meat selection sucks.

Even the walmart gas station undersells everyone, it is always 1 cent cheaper at walmart to get gas than the cheapest price on the strip.

----------


## donnay

> The food city is 1/4 mile away from walmart and both stores are 40mins from my house. 
> 
> Basically you go to food city to buy your higher quality meat/fruit/veggies, and walmart for anything that is prepackaged national brand.
> Walmart undersells food city on everything here, but their meat selection sucks.


But what happens when Food City goes belly up?  Then you're stuck with the sucky meat selection.  Our choices are being diminished because Big Corporations are like Pac man.

----------


## IBleedNavyAndOrange

I don't think the OP has a lot to do with "Walmart bashing," rather it has to do with comparing & contrasting against the world's largest retailer. They're the leader.

Just as the next great basketball player will be compared to Michael Jordan.

Do people buy produce from walmart? Have you had their bananas, pineapples, carrots, oranges, broccoli, etc?

It doesn't even taste like bananas, pineapples, carrots, oranges, broccoli, etc...


That said, whole foods is over priced on many things, dairy being the worst. When you need good quality produce, whole foods almost always delivers.
And mostly at competitive prices.

----------


## dannno

> I bought some steaks that were grass fed and imported from Australia and I have to say that they were the toughest steaks I've ever had. Well, almost the toughest. And i even marinated them for a full day.


How did you cook them? Steak should be cooked rare or medium rare. You don't really need to marinate, either, you just need a light coating of olive oil and salt/pepper. 

The best way is to get a cast iron skillet or grille smoking hot and sear both sides of the steak for a minute or so, then throw them in a 500 degree oven for a few more minutes. 

I've definitely gotten grass fed steak to come out very tender, but it has to be cooked properly.

----------


## Danke

> http://www.walmartsubsidywatch.org/
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/news/2007/Wa...arge_0201.html


bump

----------


## angelatc

> bump


Video  for entertainment and propaganda. 

Why no whining about the subsidies that Whole Foods gets?

----------


## Natural Citizen

> How did you cook them? Steak should be cooked rare or medium rare. You don't really need to marinate, either, you just need a light coating of olive oil and salt/pepper. 
> 
> The best way is to get a cast iron skillet or grille smoking hot and sear both sides of the steak for a minute or so, then throw them in a 500 degree oven for a few more minutes. 
> 
> I've definitely gotten grass fed steak to come out very tender, but it has to be cooked properly.


I grill them. My grill is open 24/7 and 12 months out of the year. I can't eat a medium rare or rare steak though. I need to have it done. It might have been the cut though. I usually buy porterhouse or filets and they always turn out like butter. I think that these were strip steaks if I recall. You know how they have that line of fat through them? Except it seemed like it was kind of spiderwebbed with these.

I might try the cast iron way how you just explained though. I still have a mess of them in the deep freezer. 

Thanks.

----------


## angelatc

> I don't think the OP has a lot to do with "Walmart bashing," rather it has to do with comparing & contrasting against the world's largest retailer. They're the leader.



We don't know that they're the leader in the grocery business, because WalMart doesn't disclose their earnings by segment.

According to this grocery publication, while WaMart is the biggest retailer, Kroger is the biggest grocer.  Apples to apples.

But there isn't a cult of people devoted to hating Kroger, so the headline wouldn't get clicks.

----------


## dannno

> I can't eat a medium rare or rare steak though. I need to have it done..


No you don't... The higher fat content of grain fed animals will allow you to have more tender cuts taste ok at more done temps but any steak should really not be cooked past medium rare ever.. unless you are doing some kind of oven/slow roasted steak. 

What you need is a steak that has a good crispy sear on the outside to keep the juices in, cooked to medium rare, then let sit to rest under aluminum foil for 8-10 minutes before slicing.

----------


## Danke

> Video  for entertainment and propaganda. 
> 
> Why no whining about the subsidies that Whole Foods gets?


I don't think any company should get subsidies at the expense of other companies.

It seems pretty well documented that some businesses like Walmart get breaks that other businesses don't (usually smaller, less politically connected).

It happens in all industries.  Why do lobbyists make so much?

----------


## green73

> I can't eat a medium rare or rare steak though. I need to have it done.


How uncivilized.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> What you need is a steak that has a good crispy sear on the outside to keep the juices in, cooked to medium rare, then let sit to rest under aluminum foil for 8-10 minutes before slicing.


Danno. That's blood. It's raw meat. Nope. Can't do it. The outside looks pretty good though. 

I really do think it was the cut though. I'm going to buy some porterhouses next time.

----------


## angelatc

> I don't think any company should get subsidies at the expense of other companies.
> 
> It seems pretty well documented that some businesses like Walmart get breaks that other businesses don't (usually smaller, less politically connected).
> 
> It happens in all industries.


So why keep singling out WalMart?

----------


## Danke

> So why keep singling out WalMart?


Am I?  I thought Walmart was the topic of this thread...

----------


## eduardo89

> Danno. That's blood. It's raw meat. Nope. Can't do it. The outside looks pretty good though.


That's how steak should be eaten.




> I grill them. My grill is open 24/7 and 12 months out of the year. I can't eat a medium rare or rare steak though.


American medium rare = French well done.

----------


## Danke

> That's how steak should be eaten.
> 
> 
> 
> American medium rare = French well done.


French poop worms.

----------


## eduardo89

> French poop worms.


I'm not too familiar with French poop. I've pooped in France, many times. But I've never had first-hand experience with a Frenchman's poop.

----------


## angelatc

> Am I?  I thought Walmart was the topic of this thread...


WalMart is the topic of the thread.  Why is that, when the same ingredients are found on all conventional grocers' shelves?

And why did the conversation turn into a duscussion of the tax breaks that WalMart gets, when all big retailers get similar treatment?

----------


## Danke

> WalMart is the topic of the thread.  Why is that, when the same ingredients are found on all conventional grocers' shelves?
> 
> And why did the conversation turn into a duscussion of the tax breaks that WalMart gets, when all big retailers get similar treatment?


My brain is starting to hurt.

----------

